# Has anyone paid for frogs and never got them?



## froggy (Apr 5, 2007)

i'm going to put money in someone's account for a couple of frogs, has anyone ever not got the frogs they paid for????
and is it legal to post them????????
froggy


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 5, 2007)

What kind of frogs and from where?


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 5, 2007)

post them??????
i certainly would NOT post frogs....and i wouldnt buy of someone who POSTS frogs.


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 5, 2007)

Do u mean freighting like by AAE


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 5, 2007)

froggy said:


> i'm going to put money in someone's account for a couple of frogs, has anyone ever not got the frogs they paid for????
> and is it legal to post them????????
> froggy




It is illegal to post any animal other than Bees, Leeches and silkworms. Even then they must be specially labelled and conditions must be followed.

IsK


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 5, 2007)

I have been posted roaches, by herptrader.


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2007)

i will sell you 2 frogs with postage to Melbourne, Next day delivery
they haven't told me yet where they are from.
GTF's maybe it does mean freighting like by AAE???


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 5, 2007)

oh, thats pretty dodgy then. R they on licence or are they a species u dont need a licence for in vic?


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 5, 2007)

No


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2007)

Green tree frogs,, basic lic... just sounds a bit funny..
i only had frogs for a few weeks, didn't think it was legal....
well i will delete that message then...
i also got a photo of the frog and its on what looks like bird seeds, sunflower seeds, how can i put the pic up here so u can see it?
i'm not bagging this person at, but i just like to check out things, better to be safe than sorry..


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 5, 2007)

underneath the box were u type ur messages u can click go advanced which gives u the option to attach photos.


----------



## snakesrule (Apr 5, 2007)

*gtf by mail*



froggy said:


> i'm going to put money in someone's account for a couple of frogs, has anyone ever not got the frogs they paid for????
> and is it legal to post them????????
> froggy



I recieved 6 green tree frogs through australia post from adelaide approximately 4 years ago and there were no hassles at all .
As long as they are posted on a monday or tuesday to make sure they dont get stuck in the post office over the weekend.
These were baby frogs .
If they are adults I would use Aust. Air Express.


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2007)

*i will try to post this photo*

ok i here is the photo i hope lol
is it just a wild frog???? looks like its just outside with the bird seed and dirt ????????


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2007)

next day delivery they say,, don't know if its male or female Jean?
well 6 juvs by post it must be done then..


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 5, 2007)

Ask him about licences and stuff. Where abouts r u from Froggy u will probably need a licence to keep him wont u?


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2007)

i have got my licence already got it a few months before i got my first frog.


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2007)

Vic / Melbourne / Seville


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 5, 2007)

Yea i duno. lol.


----------



## learning snake man (Apr 5, 2007)

*I have heard of bugs in the system before lol but frogs in the post you could have them sent from any where, if that is the case, thats sound,s a bit werid i don,t think the rspca would be into that.And if you don,t get your frogs well, i posted them .Hey it is Easter maybe fredos are ok*


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 5, 2007)

I've heard of several frog breeders mailing them through Australia Post Express Mail. So this guy isn't the only one...


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 5, 2007)

Sounds to me like your worried about the sale ...if so don't go through with it , look else where .
Maybe keep looking till you find some local frogs you can go look at before you buy .


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 5, 2007)

It is illegal (and cruel) to post frogs in the mail, also there a lot of diseases around at the moment so I would limit myself from buying interstate from an unknown source as well.
You will know if it is mail or AAE by the price difference, I would guess it to be $20 compared to at least $50. 
If you are in Vic try ringing the Amphibian Research Center http://frogs.org.au/arc/index.html
they may have some although its frog census time so might be hard to get a hold of someone at the moment.


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 5, 2007)

And also try and not buy frogs that morphed less than 4 weeks ago. They have a very high mortality rate and you have less chance of losing them if they are older than 4 weeks old.


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah doesn't sound to good , i will find a close breeder, how do we get our tanks set up so that our frogs will breed?


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 5, 2007)

Have you GTF's? If so you have to simulate lower water and then rain and higher water, if you visit frogs.org community and do a search the info is on there.


----------



## Adam (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is a link to our website... http://www.freewebs.com/reptilesandarachnids/frogs.htm


----------



## FAY (Apr 5, 2007)

That frog pic that you put up...it looks too skinny!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 6, 2007)

That frog looks unhealthy


----------



## cris (Apr 6, 2007)

I think there is a loophole that allows you to buy frogs from victoria as you dont need a licence for them down there. Is that true? It would allow anyone to catch frogs and get a victorian to say(paperwork etc.) they sold it too them.

Its a bit like in SA where you can have 1 reptile without a permit(i think?), it allows ppl to catch them and sell them as legal animals without any way of checking.

I read both of these rules of internet forums so its possible im wrong or missing technicalities.


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 6, 2007)

cris said:


> I think there is a loophole that allows you to buy frogs from victoria as you dont need a licence for them down there. Is that true? It would allow anyone to catch frogs and get a victorian to say(paperwork etc.) they sold it too them.
> 
> Its a bit like in SA where you can have 1 reptile without a permit(i think?), it allows ppl to catch them and sell them as legal animals without any way of checking.
> 
> I read both of these rules of internet forums so its possible im wrong or missing technicalities.




No, we are strictly licensed for all frogs in Vic except:

Common Eastern Froglet
Crinia signifera
Eastern Banjo Frog
Limnodynastes dumerilii
Plains Froglet
Crinia parinsignifera
Southern Brown Tree Frog
Litoria ewingii
Spotted Grass Frog
Limnodynastes tasmaniensis

And legally you aren't supposed to capture any frog.


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 6, 2007)

cris said:


> I think there is a loophole that allows you to buy frogs from victoria as you dont need a licence for them down there. Is that true? It would allow anyone to catch frogs and get a victorian to say(paperwork etc.) they sold it too them.
> 
> Its a bit like in SA where you can have 1 reptile without a permit(i think?), it allows ppl to catch them and sell them as legal animals without any way of checking.
> 
> I read both of these rules of internet forums so its possible im wrong or missing technicalities.


Yes Cris it is true that you can have 1 reptile without a permit, however when you apply for your permit you must include all the details of the reptile already in your care... Therefore this reptile also needs to be listed in your log book. So in the end if a national parks and wildlife officer turns up, this animal is already logged...


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 6, 2007)

meshe1969 said:


> No, we are strictly licensed for all frogs in Vic except:
> 
> Common Eastern Froglet
> Crinia signifera
> ...



South Australia 

This info MAY be outdated but can't find anything relevant on the S.A website. 
This is from http://frogs.org.au/arc/legal.html

South Australian licences and protection
Only two species of frogs, namely the Southern Bell Frog (Litoria raniformis) and the Smooth Frog (Geocrinia laevis), are protected in South Australia. A "permit to take" is required to collect these species from the wild.

All other frog species remain unprotected. A permit is not required to keep or sell these species. No permit is required to take them from the wild in South Australia, however they can't be collected in National Parks, reserves or on private property without consent.

If frogs are imported from another State or Territory they must have been legally acquired in that State or Territory. Get an export permit from the corresponding State or Territory wildlife Agency prior to consignment.

For more information, visit the SA Wildlife Permit website or call the Fauna Permit Section of National Parks & Wildlife in South Australia on (08) 8204 8706.


----------

